# Scary Videogame Moments?



## StarMayor (Sep 12, 2013)

I think we've all had our moments with something scary in a videogame, whether it's a horror game or not, as managed to scare us, either by making us jump or by giving us a nice slice of fridge horror, or even just a creepy atmosphere. So this is a thread to talk about, and remember those moments.

I'll start with one of my more recent ones.

This happened only last night. I was playing Skyrim and I was exploring the wrecked ship in the North. So I was doing my usual sneaking around with a bow at the ready, just in case something was there. It felt pretty eerie already, due to it being empty with the exception of some dead skeletons. I turned a corner and a huge mudcrab came out of nowhere. I'm not exaggerating, these were bigger than regular mudcrabs. It startled me something fierce. I know it doesn't sound scary. But when it's one in the morning, you're tired, you're slightly disorientated from the way the ship is tipped, and you've just been fighting your way through a draugr dungeon to find a Word Wall, you might find your paranoia levels have been slightly jacked up.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 12, 2013)

in minecraft i made a dirt hole and dug myself in it because it was almost night time and i didn't have a bed, so i just dug up a hole and covered it so no mobs could get me. then it was daytime in the game again so i dug up a hole so i could get out and then a creeper suddenly is right there where i dug the hole at trying to get into the little cubby thing in the ground i made, and i literally screamed out loud and put a block where the hole was again. i swear it was the most terrifying moment of my whole entire life


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 12, 2013)

Whenever I first started playing Minecraft I literally knew nothing about the game so I freaked out when a spider came at me and I quit the game and didn't play for a good couple of days.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 13, 2013)

I was playing Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, and I jumped when 



Spoiler



the ground first starts violently shaking. It doesn't sound so bad but when it's been somewhat calm with the eerie music and occasional thumping, shaking and things falling can catch you off guard.



Spoiler'd it since the game only came out like two days ago.


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm, when I played slenderman at night with my brother and then he stopped so I questioned him why did he stop. He then slowly turned around and nothing was there so we he turned forwards again, slender was right in our faces and we screamed for a while.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had several occasions in Left 4 Dead in which I literally walk into or land on the witch. Every time I had to pause the game to clean my pants.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 13, 2013)

RESIDENT EVIL. These games are meant to be scary, so there's a lot of creepiness along with a lot of jump scares. Such a shame the newer games aren't scary any more... Anyway, there are way too many scary moments throughout the earlier games, so here are a few gifs of my favorite game in the series; Resident Evil 3: Nemesis. I only picked the non-violent, non-gory ones.



Spoiler: HERE YOU GO


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 13, 2013)

Getting chased by the SA-X

The first time you see Pyramid Head in the apartment corridor

Getting chased by Dr. Salvidor when you're low on ammo/need to reload


----------



## Lauren (Sep 13, 2013)

The walking dead, episode 1. I watched this bit on youtube to get a feel for the game, don't read if you've not played.


Spoiler



basically, its in Clems house and I'm talking to her on the walkie talkie. I knew a zombie was coming and I couldn't contain it. I don't scare easily but I screamed haha! after that everything else was fine. I think it was because I knew it was coming. Fab game! You should all get it.


----------



## kite (Sep 13, 2013)

Fatal Frame II on the PS2 is a horror game and its main intention is to scare you while you progress so... yeah I've jumped a lot of times. My best friend loves horror movies, but she was really scared to play it... she ended up trying the beginning due to the urging of me and my sister. She peeked into a hole where you're supposed to take a photo, but a little ghost girl popped up on the screen and she screamed & flung the controller towards the tv (and missed, thankfully). I laughed. (our relationship is like this lol)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not sure, I'm really not. I don't normally play gross video games, so I guess it was when a tarantula came out of nowhere and bit me in ACNL. I was scared to play for days.


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 13, 2013)

I was playing some game on bored.com. I selected #3, that said it was under construction. The entire screen fizzed and there was a pop up window that said that that was childish and that the hard drive got wiped or something like that, and i believed it until i saw the that was childish part. i haven't been to bored for a week, when it happened.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 14, 2013)

Probably my worst moment was when I was playing Ao Oni. I had just escaped from one of the Onis(the block oni, I think) and while running away I ducked into this room. I had only a few seconds to recover from the "wtf is that thing!?" when one of the other monsters jumped up from the floor. I let out the most high pitched, girliest scream I had ever made. The worst part was that it was for a let's play, so that scream ended up on YouTube.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

I know i'll lose some respect for this, but..
It was 2AM in the morning yesterday, And I played Minecraft. 
It was night and I was lost, And I was looking for my Ocelot and Wolf. I left them somewhere and I'm still looking for them.
I headed into a cave filled to the brink with Lava near the bottom. Earlier at like 12AM, I was mining with my Wolf in that exact cave.
I thought I saw him in the dimly lit corner of the cave, and I heard a creeper.
I ran away and the explosion barely missed my character. I made a mini-shelter near the jungle biome in my world and I fell asleep In game. 
When I went to that cave, I heard my wolf near the top of the cave and I headed up there, And found him.
Now I need to find my ocelot..


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't get scared easily anymore, but I can't ****ing handle SCP-173 from SCP Containment Breach.


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Yokie said:


> I don't get scared easily anymore, but I can't ****ing handle SCP-173 from SCP Containment Breach.


I'm rarely scared, but I take SCP-173 from Containment breach like a (wo)MAN!


----------



## Yokie (Sep 15, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I'm rarely scared, but I take SCP-173 from Containment breach like a (wo)MAN!



Good for you, want a medal?


----------



## beffa (Sep 15, 2013)

when i only needed 2 fossils to complete my museum i almost accidentally sold it because i didn't see him say it was new ;-; phew lucky i had a list


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

Yokie said:


> Good for you, want a medal?


Make it a medal detector, Good sir


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 15, 2013)

I've got another rather stupid scary moment.

Last night, I was playing this fangame for the anime Hetalia, called Hetapocalypse. It was based on a zombie apocalypse. During this one part one of the main characters ends up hallucinating or something(I think it was called a memory sequence in-game), and during this one part a rather graphic looking zombie version of the character pops up on screen. Considering that it was 4 in the morning at the time, I noped the heck out of there and kind of cried the rest of the night. ._.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

The dentist scene from Bioshock, eugh.

Also believe it or not, Minecraft has a tendency to get the jump on me a lot.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Bubble Pop (Sep 17, 2013)

In Fatal Frame 2 Wii Edition when Broken Neck suddenly disappears from sight and the BAM! Right in your face! Also many times in Fatal Frame 4, the mannequin in the coffin room, the part when you have to first escape from Sakuya, such a scary game!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Walking Dead Spoilers



When Lee gets bitten in the Walking Dead. Kinda jumped at that one.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't play very many scary video games but in my opinion, the scariest moment I ever had was when Ellie whistled for the first time in the Last of Us. It shocked me more than it should have!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhh gosh.

Minecraft. Scares me very easy. I only play on peaceful unless I am playing multiplayer with a friend. One time actually, I was using Single Player Commands  (A mod) and blew up a giant whole with TNT. I was going down into it when I heard lots of zombies and what is called "Ambience". It is pretty much just creepy unnatural sounds that are played when a dark area of 3x3x3 blocks is within like 30 blocks I believe. Anyway, I was wearing headphones and the demon roar sound played when I was going down into the hole >.<

I have played Slender before on my iPod but I am not brave enough to play it on the computer... Watching Tobuscus' videos made me sweat through my shirt. Yes, that is how jumpy/scared/creeped out I get with games. Anyway, slender doesn't scare me much for the iPod version.

Watching my brother playing Amnesia: The Dark Decent. ENTIRE GAME is creepy. Stuck in a very dark 19th century European mantion (I think I got that right?) Anyway, it is completely deserted and you are all alone. Random sounds are heard, your vision gets really trippy when you are in the dark too long, you get no weapons, just a lantern and various items. Doors randomly are found locked or just shut that you swear were open before, and the other way around. Pretty much, any door you open is really scary because the "Monster" could be found right behind it. One time my brother needed to find some item, and he went into a small dark room and found it. He picked it up, and the screen got all trippy and an awful howling sound was heard, he look to his left, and the monster was just sprinting at the door. He slammed the door shut and hid behind a shelf, while he could see the monsters legs as he was wandering about the room making growling souns. The appearances of the monster are scripted though, I believe. So they are triggered by something most of the time, in our case, picking up that item he was looking for to solve a puzzle. Yeah, my brother and I can only handle this game for 45 minutes, max. before we have to stop. It is that creepy.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2013)

Let's see.......I've had a few jump scares in RE: remake for the Gamecube....I wouldn't say I've had so many scary videogame "moments" so much as I've had constanst terror/tension in many horror games...fine examples of course being the Hospital in SH2, Clock Tower(a.k.a. Clock Tower: The First Fear, released only in Japan though thanks to the power of emulation I was able to play it, I heartily encourage anyone who hasn't played it to do so, it's quite tense!), Clock Tower(PS1, Clock Tower 2 in Japan, not to be confused with Clock Tower II: The Struggle Within[a.k.a. Clock Tower Ghost Head in Japan]), Amnesia of course is tense as hell, one of the scariest games I played in a long time, and also there's the Trilby series; 5 Days a Stranger, 7 Days a Skeptic, Trilby's Notes, and 6 Days a Sacrifice(point-and-click style adventure/horror games, sorta' like Clock Tower)....another really, REALLY underrated game I have to recommend is Theresia for the DS; it plays in the style of a FPS dungeon crawler and has very dark and forbidding atmosphere, definitely a tense, scary game...if I think of others I'll post'em.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 18, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> many times in Fatal Frame 4, the mannequin in the coffin room.



I knew that mannequin turned and face me! I thought I was losing my mind for a sec.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Any moment with SCP-106 in SCP containment breach, every time i hear him i take a panic attack DX

Honorable mentions are SCP-096 and SCP-173.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Space. I know it is meant to scare you, but in the first game it was mostly suspense. When you walked into a room with the necromorphs, they usually made noise and then would charge at you. Well, one night I was playing and going about the story as usual. I go to open the door to a room and as I walk in a necromorph suddenly just pops down from the ceiling and begins to attack. I began screaming "DIE!" repeatedly because it scared me so bad! I made sure that one was thoroughly stomped before continuing on...


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

I remember hearing about Minecraft and I wanted to get a feel of it on my own. I had no idea what to do, so I decided to dig a tunnel. I had no idea where I was, all I knew is that I was going straight. I decided to poke my head out of the ground like a timid little prairie dog. I looked up to see a white human like figure, I assumed I landed in a village (this was Alpha by the way). I looked at the white figure and said "Hello there", then it proceeded to shoot and kill me. When I respawned outside of the tunnel, a couple of spiders and a single creeper killed me. Oh, what a fun time that was.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 25, 2013)

The moment I gave up playing Silent Hill 4 game-- when you can't kill ghosts from the first appearance. 

That. was. freaking. scary.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's dumb but in trauma team I get a little jump from the noise when you get a new body in forensics with the recording . Just the noise is so unexpected.
The raging bomber episode scared me for a while...


----------



## Puddle (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know why, but in the Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets game, you have to sneak past this guy in a shop, and I was genuinely scared of getting caught because the man was so creepy. I never went back to play that game as a kid.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

Whenever I'm playing SMTIV and a demon is running at me I get scared easily.


----------



## jasonorland88 (Sep 28, 2013)

i'm kid back then playing first fear mission i was just browsing and  i saw someone appear and goes into the valley i followed and there's no one so i turned and that thing is front of me i was so scared that time


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

In games? no not yet even I play slenderman and stuff

Do you know about bong chong dong story? its really scary I ran away from the room and I can't move my arms are shaking... The speakers fall off... was closing my eyes and I can't move..... *Shivers*


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

When I first saw a Redead on The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker...I was a little kid, and I screamed, started crying, turned off the game, and swore I would never get back on it again.
5 minutes later, I was back on the game.  XD
I don't know what my reaction to the Redeads on Ocarina of Time would have been.  Those things were creepier than the Wind Waker ones by far.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 28, 2013)

I always get scared playing skyrim! I don't know if anybody has seen this cave where there are two frost trolls on a ice bridge suspended across a deep pool of water. I was fighting them when I accidentally fell in! It was so dark when I went underwater and there was no bottom to it! I was seriously freaking out, there could be anything at the bottom. It was terrifying. I ended up loading my last save because I was so scared XD,


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 28, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> I always get scared playing skyrim! I don't know if anybody has seen this cave where there are two frost trolls on a ice bridge suspended across a deep pool of water. I was fighting them when I accidentally fell in! It was so dark when I went underwater and there was no bottom to it! I was seriously freaking out, there could be anything at the bottom. It was terrifying. I ended up loading my last save because I was so scared XD,



That reminds me of a moment I had in Skyrim the other day. I was outside at this fort that was surrounded by water and I'm an Argonian, so I don't have to worry about having to swimming underwater. I knew this fort had undead in it, but I wasn't too worried about that either because they wouldn't have noticed me. 

So I went under the water and I spotted a chest underneath. I opened it, got the stuff inside, and then closed it again. At that moment, a skeleton floated up right past me and it scared the daylights out of me. It was like that part in _Jaws_. I had to remind myself it was a dead one or else it would have been trying to attack me.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Sep 29, 2013)

when games get glitchy it makes me feel uncomfortable - like falling through the floor into the abyss in multiple N64 games (mario 64, zelda), and when games freeze on really shrill notes. it just breaks the whole sense of reality and is SO CREEPY


----------



## Nymeri (Oct 4, 2013)

When I first saw the moon fall in The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask. I was 9 or 10 years old back then.. and the final boss, when you fight the 3 stages of Majora's Mask. I still find Ikana pretty creepy too. I also remember me and my cousin playing Silent Hill 3. Everything was going well, until we met a Closer for the first time. That thing scared the **** out of us xD we screamed and turned off the game.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 5, 2013)

neverbeenkrissed said:


> when games get glitchy it makes me feel uncomfortable - like falling through the floor into the abyss in multiple N64 games (mario 64, zelda), and when games freeze on really shrill notes. it just breaks the whole sense of reality and is SO CREEPY



Yeah one time when I was around 8 years old playing pokemon pearl I went into Pastoria City, all was going well, but then half the map was completely white on the ground. Around half the buildings were missing, and about half of the people were missing. Really freaked me off and I turned off the game, fearing my game got corrupted 

Another time I was playing pokemon ruby and I was going through that really annoying route early on that goes under the biking overpass thing and it froze in a battle after just nearing the end of the route on a really loud, annoying, creepy sound.

Glitches freak me out too, but pretty much only if they are unintentional. If I see a video on youtube about a glitch and it seems really cool but safe I do it on my game too.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 6, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker's forsaken Fortress.
I always got lost, 'dem huge moblins, And of course, who could forget that BIRD.


----------



## tcd269 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think the only scary moment I dealt with was anything undead/death-related in Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

The first time I had to go into the catacombs to get the Sun's Song, the ReDeads just terrified me. I actually had nightmares for weeks. I couldn't have been more then 7 or 8.
Dealing with the Shadow Temple consisted of running in with my eyes closed and powering through it.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Honestly, I can't say I've been scared by any I've played. Although, I watched Pewdiepie play Outlast, thought about getting it. NO WAY! That game scared me so much!


----------

